

Day 18: Pong - PurpleRose
http://www.nicolewoo.ca/2015/05/day-18-pong/

======
dpcan
Going back to day 1, it looks like she's doing 180 games for 180 days.

I love watching these unfold! My only suggestion is that with every game you
make, try to stray from the norm a bit, and a splash of creativity, or a twist
on the game.

My favorite one of these was 12 games in 12 days at lessmilk.com

[http://www.lessmilk.com/12games](http://www.lessmilk.com/12games)

He not only made a new game every week for 12 weeks, it seemed that week after
week, the ideas became a little more interesting each time, to the point that
I couldn't wait for his next game to come out.

For example, he also made a Snake game, but after you eat about 3 or 4 apples,
the entire board started rotating. It was a genius twist I had never seen
before. You just never expect a Snake game to take a turn like that, and it's
a great experience.

~~~
ryan-allen
I'm currently pegging away doing stuff with trigonometry/geometry for work in
canvas, and it takes time if you haven't done it before and are not a genius!

I think within the scope of a single day, if I had to rush this type of stuff
rather than try to understand it as I go, it'd be less of a learning
experience. 1 week I think is a perfect amount of time for this kind of thing
versus one day.

Either way, it's super cool, and how good is maths!!!

------
nemochev
Love what you're doing here! A friend of mine have been working on a Pong
clone in order to learn Rust and plan on documenting our experience. In
particular, what are the valuable aspects or takeaways from these kinds of
post-mortems? The reason I ask is as a result of using Pong as an example to
learn Rust better, I'm finding a ton of language specific material I could
document as opposed to game mechanics. Trying to find the right balance of
material.

[http://www.github.com/caiges/pwong](http://www.github.com/caiges/pwong)

------
nationcrafting
Back when we still used Shockwave and Flash on the web, I often used Pong as a
quick test to see if designers could program Lingo and Actionscript to a
useful level, and how elegant their code was.

------
kriro
I clicked back to day 1, pretty interesting to follow. Here's a direct link to
the github account:
[https://github.com/Nicole20/](https://github.com/Nicole20/)

C++/CS/JS (Unity Engine)

~~~
M8
Also C#.

------
toxicFork
Great project! I should do something like this too.

It would be nice if you place link to day 1 on each post, so that newcomers
will have a bit more context when they get a link through twitter/HN/reddit

~~~
mikehawkins
Agree, but awesome idea overall for a project! :)

